# Full self-driving beta reinstatement after 5 strikes



## jefflucas (10 d ago)

I should start with stating I have been driving for 48 years with 0 accidents. As a auto mechanic for 45 years I have driven cars with all kinds of issues. Because of this I am and have always been a very carful driver. Very aware that anything can happen at the blink of an eye. 

I believe that every Tesla owner has had an auto pilot disengagement . And hopefully learned to be more careful. I have. Its part of the learning curve.
Anyway after 2 auto pilot disengagements on the "Beta program" that surprised the heck out of me I have noticed that the program is a lot more sensitive to the driver paying absolute attention at all times. I was very surprised when it happened to me and have since become even more diligent of my driving habits.
UNDERSTANABLY its is for everyone's safety. And I fully support it.

This leads to following comment/question:
I can see a lot of "5 strikes your out" happening to a lot of Tesla owners that have become familiar with a less sensitive system. 
In the event that you continue to rack up strikes is Tesla offering a way to lets say.... improve your grade?
Once again ,I understand its for everyone's safety and I totally agree with and support it. 
However, I would think that being graded for paying strict attention would perhaps teach better/safer driving habits?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The disengagement process is not to make you a better driver, it is make sure that you are following the rules. 
In most of the disengagement rules, you have generally egregiously not followed the rules. 
The one t that is not egregious is the going to fast, which is easy to do if passing, especially on some Interstates with 80 mph speed limits. 

Don't worry, the rules will change, as everything in the car does


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

If the car has two drivers loaded, does each driver have a strikeout count? Or does the "car" accumulate the strikeouts no matter who is driving?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

RonAz said:


> If the car has two drivers loaded, does each driver have a strikeout count? Or does the "car" accumulate the strikeouts no matter who is driving?


I believe that it has been based on the car, but of course it can change with any release.

But it isn't a big deal with a 2 week reset that now exists. It was a bog deal when you lost it for 6 months.


----------



## jefflucas (10 d ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I believe that it has been based on the car, but of course it can change with any release.
> 
> But it isn't a big deal with a 2 week reset that now exists. It was a bog deal when you lost it for 6 months.


Two week reset? I've no knowledge of a reset


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

jefflucas said:


> Two week reset? I've no knowledge of a reset


There have been a couple of threads talking about it this week, as well as being the in the release notes.


----------

